

Holographic Display - cma
http://landscapeandurbanism.blogspot.com/2010/02/next-step-holodeck.html

======
dandelany
Very cool. Anyone know how much one of these prints runs for?

edit: "A single-panel — 2-square-foot — monochromatic image typically costs
$1,500 to $2,000, while color images cost $3,000 to $4,000, he said."

[http://austin.bizjournals.com/austin/stories/2009/03/23/stor...](http://austin.bizjournals.com/austin/stories/2009/03/23/story9.html)

(that was almost a year ago, I wonder how much costs have come down since
then.)

------
Maciek416
Does anyone know how they manage to pack so much information about what's
visible from every angle into each spot on the board? This seems like quite a
step up from holograms that I've seen in the past.

~~~
dirtbox
I was wondering the same. I imagine the material structure is tiny,
multifaceted particles that reflect a different colour / value at each angle
of incidence. I'm not certain how you'd do that with a realtime display. but
if each of those particles had an OLED on each facet it might work.
Extraordinarily expensive, mind and even then it's a pretty big if.

~~~
DougBTX
No details of how they do it, but:
<http://www.zebraimaging.com/html/lighting___display.html>

